# post-grooming itchiness



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My dog gets groomed regularly and I've noticed that she tends to be itchy or irritated afterward. I don't think it's a reaction to the shampoo because her licking and scratching is confined to closely shaved areas (e.g., feet, belly/sanitary, ears, face). Is there anything I can do to make her more comfortable?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Let the groomer know, by calling right after the groom. Sometimes, its a blade that is just getting a little bit dull, and the only way to know is for someone to tell us, as the blades still cut fine, just drag enough to irritate. Sometimes, its just a sensitive dog, and a longer blade length works in those areas, let the groomer know also. Also, what is "regularly?" Generally, longer than 6 weeks of most often long enough to cause some irritation on those short areas. Its like not shaving your legs for 6 weeks, then shaving them...makes me itch like crazy after alot less time than that. If that is the case, it will likely be beneficial for you to get a small clipper to keep those areas trimmed at home every week or two. The skin never gets a chance to get "used" to the clipping if its not done very regularly on those sensitive dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Graco! I was hoping you'd reply. Her grooming appointments are every 7-8 weeks. I suspect it's a "hey, why is my skin suddenly exposed?" reaction rather than dull blades. After a day she's back to normal.

How difficult is trimming? My concern is that the areas that really need to be clipped are also very delicate and potentially tricky to maneuver (esp. her feet).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cookieface said:


> Thanks Graco! I was hoping you'd reply. Her grooming appointments are every 7-8 weeks. I suspect it's a "hey, why is my skin suddenly exposed?" reaction rather than dull blades. After a day she's back to normal.
> 
> How difficult is trimming? My concern is that the areas that really need to be clipped are also very delicate and potentially tricky to maneuver (esp. her feet).


Ya, thats long enough to cause some dogs some "issues" when a sensitive area is then clipped short. Its not that difficult to trim those areas at home, in between groomings. Since she is used to being groomed, you will have an easier time, than if you had to teach her. Just be sure you put her up on a table, washing machine, etc when you do it, so that she can differentiate between playtime with mommy and business time. You don't need a fancy trimmer, but I wouldnt recommend one of the kits you buy at the store either, as those blades just won't last more than a couple trimming up times. I would recommend a Wahl Tidbit. Cheap enough, but will get the job done, and last for a good while on one dog. If you wanted to go all out, get a cordless Wahl Arco trimmer. Either of those trimmers will work great for sanitary area, foot pads, eye corners etc. Watch some youtube videos on the foot pads, its a scooping method that is easiest, and while it may take you a bit to get good at it, anything you are removing in there is going to help keep the sensation more the same, rather than all that hair, then all of a sudden none. Ebay is probably a great place to find either trimmer.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I've heard good things about the Wahl Arco and Bravura (and various models of Andis and Oster). I suspect keeping her feet clipped will help reduce some of the dirt that gets tracked in (and into the bed  )

By the way, your poodle is lovely! Katie's groomer breeds white standards - they were the first ones I met and was completely smitten with them.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cookieface said:


> Thanks! I've heard good things about the Wahl Arco and Bravura (and various models of Andis and Oster). I suspect keeping her feet clipped will help reduce some of the dirt that gets tracked in (and into the bed  )
> 
> By the way, your poodle is lovely! Katie's groomer breeds white standards - they were the first ones I met and was completely smitten with them.


 Thank you. Standards are the best! I would have 10 of them if I had the time to groom them. Lol


----------

